# ford 4000 power steering



## easysummer48 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a ford 4000 WITHOUT power steering and am wanting to put it on my tractor. It runs great and is very strong. here is the problem the tractor has 2 control rods that come out of the steering box one on each side and they each run to the corresponding wheel. What I am wondering is if this after market power steering kit will work on this tractor or if there is one I can get.

Add on tractor power steering conversion kit store.


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

In my country many of village people powered his tractors in steering power (took parts from vans for example Mercedes MB100 ,or forklift (orbitrol ,pump ,etc. ) ,or You can us parts like that power steering Zetor 7211- its modified version of power steering it has STEERING SHAFT-hydro cylinder . in picture


----------

